# compiz-fusion on freebsd 13?



## warbotz (Feb 3, 2022)

Hello, has anyone tried to install compiz-fusion on freebsd 13? because there are many errors... loss of icons... of the configuration menu... etc... it barely works... what are the parameters to configure... in xfce4?


----------



## Geezer (Feb 4, 2022)

I think I tried once and it did not work. Or at least, _I_ could not get it to work, and did not pursue the issue.

I am not really sure that it should still get a mention in the handbook.


----------



## warbotz (Feb 4, 2022)

Geezer said:


> I think I tried once and it did not work. Or at least, _I_ could not get it to work, and did not pursue the issue.
> 
> I am not really sure that it should still get a mention in the handbook.


im following this guidelines... install compiz fusion in freebsd, but its old also... and in the new one its the same with emerald... but its missing icons... and configurations panel... i think its missing some libraries...


----------



## YuryG (May 24, 2022)

I didn't find it in ports now, only x11-wm/compiz, and no instructions how to use it.
On FreeBSD 13-STABLE.


warbotz said:


> Hello, has anyone tried to install compiz-fusion on freebsd 13? because there are many errors... loss of icons... of the configuration menu... etc... it barely works... what are the parameters to configure... in xfce4?



Instructions are in the current Handbook (section 5.8.3):
https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/x11/index.html#x11-wm


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 25, 2022)

compiz and cinnamon might be in a "degraded state"


----------

